# Sneak Peek: Nissan Gives a Glimpse of its New Electric Car



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

With the launch of Nissan's new zero-emissions website dedicated to the upcoming launch of the automaker's new electric vehicle comes a sneak peek at the revolutionary EV. 

We can't tell much from the picture but it does appear to be an expectedly-funky design and a small car to boot. That being said, if the overall size and weight do prove to be diminutive, then the EV should certainly be a fun car to drive wit 107-hp and 207 ft-lbs of torque.

Nissan has said that the new vehicle will be an original platform and won't be based on the Cube, Versa or any other existing Nissan. Powered by an electric motor and a lithium-ion battery pack Nissan's EV will be able to travel a distance of 100 miles on a single charge. And to help owners operate within that limit the car will come with a navigation system which displays the maximum distance the car can go in each direction.

At all times, the car will be tied in to Nissan's global data center to provide support (should it be needed) 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

Nissan will officially unveil its new EV on August 2nd during the opening of its new headquarters in Yokohama, Japan. The car will be manufactured in both the U.S. and Japan and will go on sale in next year.

More: *Sneak Peek: Nissan Gives a Glimpse of its New Electric Car* on AutoGuide.com


----------

